# Autodialer teensex[1].exe



## geschädigter (16 Oktober 2004)

Hallo ihr,
habe mir am 15.11.2003 obigen Autodialer eingefangen. Wer hatte das gleiche Problem? Ich muss wahrscheinlich bald deshalb vors Amtsgericht. Weitere facts:
Der Dialer wählt sich mit der Nummer 019084105502 ein
Es gibt einen registrierten Dialer, der die gleiche Nummer wählt, deshalb besteht die Telekom auf Zahlung.
Die Einwahl erfolgte nachts, als ich über DSL meine Homepage aktualisierte. Das linke DIng hat sich über die Fritz Karte eingewählt.
Kosten: 900€

Hoffe auf Euch!
Gruß Geschädigter


----------



## scrat007 (16 Oktober 2004)

Hmm, meines Wissens dürfen Dialer seit 15.08.2003 nur noch über 0900-Nummer einwählen, wenn deine Einwahl am 15.11.2003 war, was will die Telekom dann noch? Der Dialer kann gar nicht registriert sein für diese Nummer wenn dein Datum stimmt.


----------



## dotshead (16 Oktober 2004)

War auch meine erste Vermutung, aber es war der 14.12.2003. 

Zur besseren Identifizierung dürfen seit dem 14.12.2003 Anwählprogramme, die Verbindungen zu entgeltpflichtigen Mehrwertdiensterufnummern herstellen, nur noch über die Rufnummerngasse (0)900 9 angeboten werden. Dialer in anderen Rufnummerngassen sind rechtswidrig.


----------



## dvill (16 Oktober 2004)

Das Erinnerungsvermögen führte oberhalb zu falschen Schlüssen. Es gab leider Übergangsfristen.

Es gibt einen registrierten Dialer zu der Nummer seit dem 24.11.03 (!).

Wenn er erst am 24.11.03 registriert wurde, stellt sich die Frage, welches Exemplar am 15.11.03 dann Kasse machte. Weiter ist die Frage, ob die Registrierung zu recht besteht. Dafür müsste man so ein Teil mal haben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## geschädigter (17 Oktober 2004)

*Das ist der Dialer für den ich zahlen soll!*

Nur für Experten befindet sich im Anhanh der Dialer!
 Alle anderen sollen sicherheitshalber die Finger davon lassen!
Sie Attachment. (Ging nur gezippt)
Vielleicht kann mir einer weiterhelfen!
Bis bald
Gruß 
Geschädigter

_attachment gelöscht , nur per PN an einen der Admin/Mods tf/mod _


----------



## dvill (17 Oktober 2004)

Der vorstehende Dialer im rar-Archiv ist extrem gefährlich. Der wählt ohne jede Oberfläche direkt die Nummer 019084105502 an.

Bitte das Archiv sofort entfernen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## geschädigter (17 Oktober 2004)

*Gefährlicher Dialer*

Du hast natürlich recht, so ein fieses Ding hat hier eigentlich nichts zu suchen!

Trotzdem wüsste ich gerne, ob es berechtigt sein kann, wenn die Telekom auf Zahlung besteht!

Gruß
Geschädigter


----------



## dvill (17 Oktober 2004)

Ich hatte oben von Übergangsfristen gesprochen, aber die gelten nicht für Schurkendialer.

Dieses Ding zeigt keinerlei Oberfläche, zeigt keinen Preis und bieten dem Verbraucher keine Gelegenheit, einem Vertrag zuzustimmen.

Das war auch vorher vermutlich unzulässig, nach dem 15.8.03 erst recht. Wenn das der Dialer war, werden sich die Drahtzieher besser nicht vor Gericht wagen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## geschädigter (17 Oktober 2004)

*Leider doch!*

Ich habs leiser mit der Telekom und deren Anwälte zu tun!
Die drohen schon gewaltig mit explodierenden Kosten für die Verhandlung und die bestehen auf der Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung!

Ich bin grad echt unsicher, was mir bevorsteht!
Gruß


----------



## dvill (17 Oktober 2004)

Ich kann nur zur Technik etwas sagen: Das Ding ist ein lupenreiner Autodialer und könnte auch in anderen Prozessen als Schulbeispiel dienen, wie dreist die Ganoven vorgehen.

Der Dialer ist weder registriert noch erfüllt der die Anforderungen. Damit müssen Rechnungen durch diesen Dialer nach Auskunft der RegTP nicht bezahlt werden.

Das ändert sich nicht, wenn die Ganoven später einen scheinbar regulären Dialer zur gleichen Beutenummer haben registrieren lassen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2004)

Dass es ein Moldconectadialer ist, könnte schon passen...


			
				UK-Forum schrieb:
			
		

> The message states that if you use their software, your computer will terminate your current modem connection to your existing ISP and your modem will then dial a PREMIUM RATE phone number (at £1.50 a minute to a maximum charge of £20)!!! I imagine this pop-up could appear with any currency anywhere around the world though.
> The message goes on to say that the site may include graphic visual depictions and descriptions of nudity and sexual activity and should NOT be accessed by anyone who is younger than 18 years old or who does not wish to be exposed to such materials (the service is authenticated by Thawte).





			
				teensex[1 schrieb:
			
		

> ]
> By using the software, your computer will terminate the modem connection to your usual Internet service provider. Your modem will then dial a PREMIUM RATE TELEPHONE NUMBER. (...) The materials that are available within the site may include graphic visual depictions and descriptions of nudity and sexual activity and should NOT be accessed by anyone who is younger than 18 years old, or who does not wish to be exposed to such materials



Moldconecta hat es ja auch einmal mit dieser seltsamen 09009000019300 versucht -->  reg-tp  (s.a.  Artikel von Peter Huth (Vorsicht mit den links dort) . Der dort erwähnte "Rudy Kizer" hat ja offenbar "gewisse Beziehungen" zu - na klar - dem Registrierungsverpflichteten M.P.
(siehe dazu: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5408&highlight=090090000606
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4894&highlight=090090000928

in diesen beiden Fällen wurde die RegTP aktiv:
090090000928 -->  hier 
und
090090000606 -->
 siehe hier


----------



## Antidialer (17 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Leider doch!*



			
				geschädigter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs leiser mit der Telekom und deren Anwälte zu tun!
> Die drohen schon gewaltig mit explodierenden Kosten für die Verhandlung und die bestehen auf der Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung!



Die Telekom Anwälte (Seiler und Co vermutlich) bestehen immer darauf, das die Forderung rechtmäßig ist, egal wie betrügerisch der Dialer war. Das typische Auftreten von Inkassoanwälten, die hoffen, mit genügend Druck jede noch so nichtige Forderung eintreiben zu können. 

Da du offenbar alles richtig gemacht hast und den Dialer gesichert hast, sollte dir nicht bange sein. 

Zunächst solltest du den Anwälten der Telekom mitteilen, das es sich um einen völlig ilegalen Autodialer handelt, du den Dialer selbstverständlich als Beweismittel gespeichert hast und du die Gerichtsverhandlung kaum erwarten kannst. Die Kosten stören dich nicht, immerhin zahlt die der vor Gericht unterliegende. Bei der Beweislage wird das (wenn du keinen Fehler machst) die Telekom sein. 

Sollten die Telekom Anwälte einen Mahnbescheid beantragen, diesem einfach wiedersprechen. Danach sind die Anwälte am Zug und müssen Ihererseits Klage einreichen. 

Sollte es so weit kommen, empfehle ich, einen in diesem Bereich kompetenten Anwalt hinzuzuziehen und hier im Forum die Ausführungen des Juristen über die Beweislastumkehr lesen. 

Ab die Inkassoanwälte sich wirklich vor Gericht trauen, lässt sich schwer vorab sagen. Die Beweislage in diesem Fall erscheint mir recht eindeutig, der Dialer liegt vor und die Firma hat jede Menge Dreck am Stecken. Andererseits sind 900 Euro nicht gerade eine kleine Summe, durchaus denkbar, das sich die Telekom Anwälte allein wegen der Summe vor Gericht wagen und darauf hoffen, einen Richter zu finden, der ihrer Argumentation bezüglich Anscheinsbeweis folgt. Nach dem Urteil des BGH und der zunehmenden Sensibilisierung der Richter gerade im Bereich Mehrwertdienste steht es da aber nicht sehr gut.


----------



## geschädigter (17 Oktober 2004)

*Vor Gericht*

Ich kenne mich leider mit den Gerichten nicht aus und leider kenne ich auch keine Anwälte in Heilbronn, die sich spezialisiert haben.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
Und wie funktioniert das mit der Beweislastumkehr?

Gruß Geschädigter


----------



## A John (17 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Vor Gericht*



			
				geschädigter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne mich leider mit den Gerichten nicht aus und leider kenne ich auch keine Anwälte in Heilbronn, die sich spezialisiert haben.


Die Klagewut der Teklekom ist sprichwörtlich und deren  Anwälte sind für ihre Brutalität berüchtigt.
IMO hast Du ohne einen versierten Anwalt kaum Chancen.
Um einen solchen zu finden, frage im Bekanntenkreis, schaue ins Branchenbuch oder frage die Anwaltskammer.
Mit einem guten Anwalt steigen Deine Chancen allerdings ganz beträchtlich, wenn der Fall so liegt, wie Du ihn darstellst.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2004)

Liebe Leute, "geschädigter" hatte eine Verbindung zu einem Zeitpunkt, zu dem der Dialer NICHT REGISTRIERT war. Da braucht's doch keinen Anwalt?
Ich würde mich an seiner Stelle schriftlich an die RegTP wenden und mir von denen bestätigen lassen, dass eine fehlende Registrierung ausreichend ist, um eine Forderung abzulehnen.

Zum Zeitpunkt seiner Einwahl gibt es keinen registrierten Dialer - basta!


----------



## Teleton (17 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Vor Gericht*



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Die Klagewut der Teklekom ist sprichwörtlich und deren  Anwälte sind für ihre Brutalität berüchtigt.



Geht das schon wieder los. 

Nenn mir doch mal nur drei Beispiele in denen Kunden der DTAG wegen Dialersachen tatsächlich verklagt worden sind (nicht nur Mahnbescheid erhalten haben). Die Dialerdrücker wollens ebenso wie die DTAG anscheinend gar nicht so genau wissen.
Und wenn Du das schlichte Ignorieren von Briefen und sture Beharren auf einer Forderung + Mahnbescheid schon für brutal hälst , wie titulierst Du dann andere Inkassokanzleien die tatsächlich ne härtere Gangart anschlagen ?



> IMO hast Du ohne einen versierten Anwalt kaum Chancen.



Schaden kanns nicht  einen einzuschalten (wenigstens wird nicht mehr behauptet nur Spezialisten ab Stundensatz 250,--Euro aufwärts haben ne kleine Chance gegen die DTAG).


----------



## A John (18 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Vor Gericht*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Geht das schon wieder los.
> 
> Nenn mir doch mal nur drei Beispiele in denen Kunden der DTAG wegen Dialersachen tatsächlich verklagt worden sind (nicht nur Mahnbescheid erhalten haben).


*->>  Suchs Dir aus.*



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn Du das schlichte Ignorieren von Briefen und sture Beharren auf einer Forderung + Mahnbescheid schon für brutal hälst ,


Nette Umschreibung. Klingt wie "einschneidendes Argument" für den Angriff eines Messerstechers.



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> wie titulierst Du dann andere Inkassokanzleien die tatsächlich ne härtere Gangart anschlagen ?


Eine nach meiner Ansicht passende Titulierung würde mehrere Straftatbestände erfüllen.
Daher keine Antwort in der Öffentlichkeit.  0 



			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Schaden kanns nicht  einen einzuschalten (wenigstens wird nicht mehr behauptet nur Spezialisten ab Stundensatz 250,--Euro aufwärts haben ne kleine Chance gegen die DTAG).



Die Gerichte sehen sich auf Grund der Masse wohl veranlasst, dazuzulernen. Grundsätzlich ist diese Behauptung aber noch immer zutreffend.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Teleton (18 Oktober 2004)

*Re: Vor Gericht*



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Teleton schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, ich habe mir die ersten 100 Treffer auf die Schnelle durchgeschaut, da ist nur eine aktive Klage der DTAG dabei und zwar Landgericht Kiel, Az. 11 O 433/02. Selbst in der Sache war es aber keine aktive Klage. Die DTAG hatte Mahnbescheid beantragt, der Kunde die Widerspruchsfrist verpennt und erst Einspruch gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid eingelegt. Wenn erst ein Einspruch im VB-Verfahren erfolgt, geht die Sache automatisch ins Klageverfahren über ohne das wie beim Mahnbescheidswiderspruch noch Durchführung des strittigen Verfahrens beantragt werden muss.

Die anderen Treffer beziehen sich auf andere Anbieter (z.B. Berlicom), die DTAG taucht hier nur als Netzbetreiber auf ohne selbst zu klagen.





			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Teleton schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Ignorieren -insbesondere berechtigter- Einwände ist doch eine völlig normale juristische Taktik. Der Versand von Textbausteinen "Mehrere OLG und BGH haben entschieden Sie müssen zahlen; Dialer ist registriert und deshalb zwangsläufig seriös" ist doch eher ein zorniges Aufstampfen "ich will das Geld aber trotzdem". 
Das ist doch nicht brutal.



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Teleton schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ich bleibe dabei, auch DTAG kocht nur mit Wasser. 
Die Masse der Verfahren die die Gerichte beschäftigen wurde ausserdem von einem (bzw. zwei) anderen TK-Anbietern angestrengt.
DTAG klagt bisher jedenfalls (kann sich natürlich jederzeit ändern) nur ganz selten.

Gruss

Teleton


----------

